# Does any one elses baby shake/shiver when woken up?



## lovie

My baby boy is 6 months old, if he is woken up by a noise or but me picking him up he shivers/shakes for 30 seconds-a minuit. Sometimes he even does it when he wakes up by himself. he looks really scared whilst he is skaking:cry:

I just assumed it was normal for babies to do this but I was eating lunch with a friend today and she was concerned, her baby girl doesn't do it. 

Does anyone else have a baby who shakes when they first wake up?

I am so worried :(


----------



## LDC

Hey, I have a baby shaker! From what I've read it's neurological development and them waking from a deep sleep so "coming round" if that makes sense? I'm not too worried  xxx


----------



## missk1989

yeah my lo does this occasionally. Did it this morning after his nap.


----------



## lovie

I am glad my baby isn't the only shivery baby when waking up! I shake when I am shocked/scared so maybe we are just a family who shake lots. 

I think it must be scary for them if they wake from a nap and they are in a cafe when they went to sleep on the bus, especially if they can't see mummy right away, I would be scared if I woke up in a random place all alone! I will make sure to turn his pushchair towards me as much as possible :)


----------



## ktod

Yes!!!!my LO shakes when he naturally wakes up. I keep meaning to google it but I forget all the time!! I'd say he's been doing it a couple of weeks now.


----------



## Bevziibubble

Holly still does this when she wakes from a deep sleep. She is often confused about what's happening and where she is, even though she always naps on me. We call them the Holly wobbles! :haha:


----------



## lovie

That's so cute that you call them the holly wobbles!

I hope he grows out of it, it seems to upset him, his little eyes go so big.


----------



## Unexpected212

My son did it once! He woke up and I started hoovering and he was shaking half from just waking up and half scared of hoover. I was so worried. Feel better now


----------



## Jemma0717

My LO does it everytime...she has for awhile now. I'm not too worried about it


----------



## Louise88

my daughter does this if I wake her up when I did monday nights at college if oh was at work id have to go pick her up from FIL at 10pm she'd always be asleep when i got there and would wake up shaking when I woke her to take her home :( I always felt sorry for her


----------



## CT125

Darragh has done this once, he was really jerking and it scared me, but he was ok after and didn't do it since, so I worry too much about it, but it's good to know it's reasonably common


----------



## AllyTiel

Yes she does on occasion and looks quite confused. It goes away in about a minute.


----------



## diggory77

My daughter does this right before having a wee when she wakes up! X


----------



## Mum_Of_Roodys

My one year old daughter does this it takes her ages to stop too. Is it bad or okay ?? So confused x


----------



## twobecome3

yes, not every time but quite often xx


----------



## Katerpillar

My LO does it if I ever have to wake her for any reason! It's awful though :D I HATE waking her up as it is but to have her shake makes me feel even worse!! She's fine aftter about 30 seconds.....


----------



## sethsmummy

my almost 4 year old does this quite a lot x


----------

